

Improvements in Firebug 1.2 - dkasper
http://www.railsjedi.com/posts/24-Firebug-1-2-Excitement

======
jeroen
Still in alpha, but beta1 seems to be around the corner:
<http://www.getfirebug.com/blog/2008/03/18/27/>

------
PStamatiou
I didn't think it could get any better.. but "open with editor" is awesome.

